
Edward Snowden nominated for TIME's person of the year - szimpl
http://poy.time.com/2013/11/25/vote-now-who-should-be-times-person-of-the-year/slide/edward-snowden
======
tedks
Miley Cyrus is currently winning, and probably will win. This isn't the NSA
hacking Time or any other conspiracy. Miley Cyrus is more popular than Edward
Snowden, and more people are likely to want Miley Cyrus to win than Edward
Snowden.

This entire poll is, like any poll, a popularity contest. If you think Edward
Snowden is more popular than Miley Cyrus, then you're far too isolated and
need to leave the tech bubble to talk to some humans.

~~~
cbr
The stats I see are:

    
    
        Cyrus:
          Yes:  4.7k
          No:  16.5k
    
        Snowden:
          Yes: 35.5k
          No:   2.3k
    

This poll does seem to support the claim that Edward Snowden is more popular
than Miley Cyrus.

~~~
tedks
This seems to contradict earlier reports in this thread, so there's probably a
lot of volatility due to Time removing what they see as fraud. I stand by my
original prediction[0], however.

[0]
[http://predictionbook.com/predictions/22251](http://predictionbook.com/predictions/22251)
(I feel 80% certain but am correcting this to 70% for obvious reasons)

------
cocoflunchy
It's worth noting that the TIME person of the year and the 'winner' of this
poll are not necessarily the same. The TIME editors will choose whoever they
like.

~~~
ALee
Very true. Especially since m00t from 4chan won and they hacked the whole
polling system before.

------
rmason
TIME magazine jumped the shark a very long time ago. I remember a time when
everyone was curious who would win and it was a really big honor. Today you're
sharing the honor with the likes of Moot from 4Chan. I think I am going to go
off and vote for Miley Cyrus.

~~~
Erwin
Well, it's supposedly the most influential person, and not necessarily an
honor -- it's not the Nobel Peace prize.

Hitler was it in 1938. Surprisingly Giuliani was chosen over OBL in 2001. Then
we have Khomeini in 1979. Stalin won twice.

I think Snowden fits perfectly here and not it's not necessarily an honor.

I can't think of a lamer (from a non-US view) controversy than the twerking,
it's right up there with "maldrobe malfunction".

------
jack-r-abbit
Not that this poll really matters as it is not really who gets it. That is
picked by the staff/editor. But historically, the Time POY is not always a
"good" person:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Person_of_the_Year](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Person_of_the_Year)

So what ever you feel about Snowden (or Cyrus) really doesn't mean they
_couldn 't_ win. Hitler won for fuck's sake.

------
tokenadult
Previous Hacker News discussion with several comments (I'm not sure what the
duplicate detector missed here):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6800145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6800145)

~~~
jack-r-abbit
The other one has a trailing "/" in the URL so clearly the dupe detector is
fairly [dumb|simple|easily defeated].

------
a8i
Everyone here is well aware that TIME's editors choose the person of the year,
and that the poll is a mere sideshow which at most _might_ influence the
editors' choice, right?

Cf. moot and /b/'s votespamming.

------
smallegan
According to the following page Miley Cyrus has 25% of the vote...WTF?

[http://poy.time.com/2013/11/25/vote-now-who-should-be-
times-...](http://poy.time.com/2013/11/25/vote-now-who-should-be-times-person-
of-the-year/slide/poll-results/)

~~~
pilgrim689
The numbers are being modified. In the other thread, someone posted a
screenshot of the then-current results for snowden:
[http://i.imgur.com/jv9t4X0.png](http://i.imgur.com/jv9t4X0.png)

~~~
salient
Yes, I saw ~200,000 votes for Snowden when I voted earlier today, and now it's
just 37,000. What's going on?! Is Time changing the numbers, or is NSA that
petty and hacked them?

~~~
nimble
Maybe they detected fraud

------
rubiquity
Is TIME Person of the Year a festival of trolling now? There are some people
on that list that have done some seemingly bad things.

~~~
makerops
Hitler was Time's man of the year at one point; they don't limit it to people
who are altruistic.

~~~
jheriko
actually i heard he was rejected for man of the century/millenium for
precisely this reason.

without a question he has had the largest impact on modern history of a single
individual from the past 100 years.

~~~
makerops
This is always an interesting question; I definitely do not think though, that
the answer is "without a question".

[http://www.npr.org/programs/morning/features/2002/jul/fritzh...](http://www.npr.org/programs/morning/features/2002/jul/fritzha)
ber/

~~~
jheriko
you are right, it is a naive high level view and a deeper analysis is probably
warranted... but i think its a pretty defensible position once you start
looking at details, and especially if you are willing to lay the entire of WW2
at his doorstep... certainly in terms of human life lost and impact to
industry and economy, its hard to think of a 'single event' from the past 100
years that even comes close.

~~~
makerops
For sure, I agree.

------
nollidge
Oh good. A poll designed to draw publicity to what's already a brazen
publicity stunt.

------
spdy
The poll software is totally broken. Not that Snowden had 300k votes some
hours ago. But right now if you open up the single pages of Cyrus (21,338
votes) and Snowden (37,756 votes) the total does not check out at all.

------
marveller
Interesting, rigged to let Miley win?

[http://www.dailydot.com/news/time-person-of-the-year-
miley-c...](http://www.dailydot.com/news/time-person-of-the-year-miley-cyrus-
rigged/)

------
dmazin
In the faceoff section, we see: Obama (2%) vs Snowden (98%).

------
jheriko
ugh.

i applaud his bravery but its utterly misguided, as is all of the hype around
this.

whilst i'm sure the specifics are very helpful i still wonder "well what did
you think the NSA and GCHQ were doing if not /their jobs that we pay them to
do/"

the naivete of the web elite is constantly disappointing.

edit: tempted to delete because it is yet another rage response to this
situation, but curious to see how it goes.

------
siculars
Go Miley GO!

That Miley is in the lead is sad commentary indeed.

That Snowden is a known figure is even sadder.

------
wzy
Miley Cyrus, the epitome of American greatness.

------
sarreph
I hope someone makes a bot that skews anyone's votes but Miley's to stop her
from winning.

------
grecy
Ahg.

Log in with Facebook.

No vote from me.

